# Dan's DNP LOG - Starting 13/04/14



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

Ok so i am beginning my first go at DNP tomorrow, I have always wanted to do a log but never got around to it and going to do it this time.

Stats are 172lb (last time i checked, will be weighing myself first thing in the morning each morning ad updating on this log) @ prob 18% bf

Height - 5' 3"

I plan to use sibutramine and DNP with T3 to maximise fat loss

Planning on 4weeks total on DNP and Sibutramine and T3:

Sibutramine @5mg per day

T3 @ 100mcg/day split in 2 doses 8am, 5pm

DNP - 4 days @125mg/daily, increasing to 250mg for 23days

I also have 200mg caffeine tabs which i do not know if i will 100% use as il see how i feel (dont want a dirty caffeine addiction at the end of the cycle)

Diet wise is where I would like some opinions on mainly:

Currently bulking on 3000kcals non w/o, 3300kcals on w/o days

Macro Breakdown of my proposed cutting diet:

2050kcals - non w/o

Protein - 233g

Carbs - 115g

Fat - 68g

Meal 1,2,4 - 1 x can tuna + 5g peanut butter + 100g frozen veg + 53g brown pasta

Meal 3 - 150g chicken + paprika + 100g frozen veg + 53g pasta + 10ml olive oil used for chicken

Meal 5 - 4 x eggs with pepper

Meal 6 - Lean steak mince burger with onions

Will be lifting twice per week and doing cardio x3 times per week

I am also on 350mg test/week


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

Supplementation will be:

Vitamin C - 4g/day

Vitamin E - 1600iu/day

Electrolyte tabs x 3 per day

Multivitamin - 2 x per/day


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

This is me a couple of days ago, been on a bit of a heavy bulk so want to shift as much fat as possible


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

My goal for this cycle is to get down to 160lb after re-feeding is complete, so perhaps around 12-14% bodyfat


----------



## Gathers54 (Jun 26, 2010)

Great, I will be following with interest. I wont be that far behind you either, just need to get all the supps together and i am good to go.

I'll be aiming for about 5-600cals below my maintenance. I will also be keeping Carbs at about 100g a day and have a large supply of sugar free jelly on standby for any cravings. I will also have a supply of fruit to much through.


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

Gathers54 said:


> Great, I will be following with interest. I wont be that far behind you either, just need to get all the supps together and i am good to go.
> 
> I'll be aiming for about 5-600cals below my maintenance. I will also be keeping Carbs at about 100g a day and have a large supply of sugar free jelly on standby for any cravings. I will also have a supply of fruit to much through.


Good to hear mate are u going to do a log too??, thanks for reminding me about the jelly as i am going shopping later and hadnt remembered to put it on my list!


----------



## Gathers54 (Jun 26, 2010)

johnnymctrance said:


> Good to hear mate are u going to do a log too??, thanks for reminding me about the jelly as i am going shopping later and hadnt remembered to put it on my list!


Not sure to be honest mate. I was going to just do a write up at the end like Echo did with before and after pics etc


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

@DiggyV can fine tune your DNP usage .

also 100g or less of carbs would be ideal .

i would add another compound in maybe tren or Tbol .

you really dont look 5`3 lol


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Subbed , fascinated by this stuff


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

johnnymctrance said:


> Ok so i am beginning my first go at DNP tomorrow, I have always wanted to do a log but never got around to it and going to do it this time.
> 
> Stats are 172lb (last time i checked, will be weighing myself first thing in the morning each morning ad updating on this log) @ prob 18% bf
> 
> ...


Just one or two points really, as is pretty well laid out :thumb:

The additional fat loss that the T3 will give you will be irrelevant when compared to the losses on DNP - if you get it right. Really I wouldn't run the T3 until day 4 or 5, and then at 50mcg. If you have REAL T3 (and this is very rare), and it is TriIodoThyronine, splitting the dose is beneficial as it has a 6-10 hour half life. However 95%++ of all T3 sold from your source is Cytomel / Tiromel which is LioThyronine Sodium and has a 2.5 day half life and so splitting the dose wont really give you anything extra, possibly will actually INCREASE the amount of free T3 available which may not be a good thing. Really you should be just looking to replace the T3 that is no longer being converted from T4 by the action of DeIodinase, anything more while you may get a physiological response - increased heart rate - the actual losses will be small. Stop taking the T3 a day before your last DNP dose.

On the sibutramine, as it is a serotonin-norepinephrine reuptake inhibitor and has a similar action at a cellular level as ampehetemine, and therefor the dose should be taken in one hit in the morning. If you get bad cravings at night then move the time you take it out a little. But take it too late and you wont sleep.

Results vary with DNP, and vary wildly and I am not sure 100% why from a bio-chemistry point of view. I think for some people their diet is [email protected], and they are giving in to cravings, eating massive carbs, triggering an insulin spike and storing fats.

The AAS will help you retain muscle, however DNP is muscle sparing, as the fat loss is so rapid. Catabolism is a slower action and while there is some muscle loss it is less than conventional low calorie diets.

Carbs are OK. Roughly 100g is ideal. On training days have some of them before and after your workouts / cardio, this will stop your blood sugar crashing and you going hypoglycaemic. If you do get this - and you will know as you will get a little light headed, fuzzy and feel like sh1t, then a couple glugs of a dextrose or glucose based drink like Lucozade (and not the over priced sports bollox either). I actually use a malto dextrin based drink while I train when on DNP and this stop it. Accounts for about 18g of carbs in total.

If you can weight train more you will benefit. Training with heavy weights actually burns more calories than cardio in the same time frame, and also continues to burn them after as well. Ideally you should be aiming for a min of 3-4 weight sessions a week. Yes they are tough, but IMO well worth it.

That's about it.

Any questions and you know where I am


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

The mention of amphetamine worries me !!

Are we talking a similar buzz as amphetamines or how you're cells react ??

I had psychosis a few years back from fet and weed don't wanna trigger that again with stims !!


----------



## Gathers54 (Jun 26, 2010)

Old n fat said:


> The mention of amphetamine worries me !!
> 
> Are we talking a similar buzz as amphetamines or how you're cells react ??
> 
> I had psychosis a few years back from get and weed don't wanna trigger that again with stims !!


If you're worried about this then don't take the Sibutramine, its not necessary but may help with cravings etc


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Gotcha , **** that **** off then


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Just one or two points really, as is pretty well laid out :thumb:
> 
> The additional fat loss that the T3 will give you will be irrelevant when compared to the losses on DNP - if you get it right. Really I wouldn't run the T3 until day 4 or 5, and then at 50mcg. If you have REAL T3 (and this is very rare), and it is TriIodoThyronine, splitting the dose is beneficial as it has a 6-10 hour half life. However 95%++ of all T3 sold from your source is Cytomel / Tiromel which is LioThyronine Sodium and has a 2.5 day half life and so splitting the dose wont really give you anything extra, possibly will actually INCREASE the amount of free T3 available which may not be a good thing. Really you should be just looking to replace the T3 that is no longer being converted from T4 by the action of DeIodinase, anything more while you may get a physiological response - increased heart rate - the actual losses will be small. Stop taking the T3 a day before your last DNP dose.
> 
> ...


Gotcha about the t3 will make those changes, i have dhacks brand..

Point taken with regards to the sibutramine, also dhacks brand (I have 15mg tabs, so would a full tab be too much?)

With regarding the carbs, I certainly have felt the disgusting hypo feeling on previous cuts, hate it! Im defo thinking of getting some lucozade to have before workouts now that u have mentioned it, I see u wrote that u that your malto drextin's carbs are 18g, surely a lucozade would contain alot more in a small bottle?? or should i just drink say 1/4 of a small bottle? and do u drink this during or before your workout?

I will actually add in more weight training as my line of thinking was that cardio would be more beneficial, and would u advise maybe 2 of those sessions that i do higher volum/reps? perhaps intense circuit training?


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> @DiggyV can fine tune your DNP usage .
> 
> also 100g or less of carbs would be ideal .
> 
> ...


Haha thanks regarding your comment about my height, that is rarely said to me (I presume u think im taller?)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

johnnymctrance said:


> Haha thanks regarding your comment about my height, that is rarely said to me (I presume u think im taller?)


looking at your avi you do look taller going by the door on the left unless that is a dolls house lol


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> looking at your avi you do look taller going by the door on the left unless that is a dolls house lol


Haha theres actally a 6inch step between where im standing and the door behind me its just hard to make out in the pic

And my house is not far off a dolls house, the state of it


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> looking at your avi you do look taller going by the door on the left unless that is a dolls house lol


And actually if u look at the door on the right where the handle is higher than my belly button, that should tell ye haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

johnnymctrance said:


> And actually if u look at the door on the right where the handle is higher than my belly button, that should tell ye haha


Haha


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

johnnymctrance said:


> Gotcha about the t3 will make those changes, i have dhacks brand..
> 
> Point taken with regards to the sibutramine, also dhacks brand (I have 15mg tabs, so would a full tab be too much?)
> 
> ...


start with 1/2 a DH Sib and work from there - see how you get on.

Only use the Lucozade if you go hypo, and then just a couple big swigs. Ideally fuel with malto before during and after the workout, to ensure blood glcose is good. I use 20g powder in my water, which is about 18g of carbs.

Seriously on the training / cardio NOTHING beats heavy weights training, genuinely - not circuits, pump none of them, as it hits you in the gym and for about 48 hours after as well. Circuits and other light training methods only have an effect at the point you train with some small effect afterwards - they are little more than glorified cardio. Go Heavy, 

The closest thing would be doing an hour flat out on an incline, but really your chance of hypos go up massively and not worth it. Also if you are geared up then you will add lean muscle which in itself burns more cals anyway. its a win-win. I would run 5 x 30min cardio each week, and then see if you can get 3-4 weight sessions.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

johnnymctrance said:


> T3 @ 100mcg/day split in 2 doses 8am, 5pm


I wouldnt bother with the T3 mate. Not unless you start to get some lethargy, which usually doesnt hit until in the 3rd week personally.


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

c vbgrgvtgvtg7



DiggyV said:


> start with 1/2 a DH Sib and work from there - see how you get on.
> 
> Only use the Lucozade if you go hypo, and then just a couple big swigs. Ideally fuel with malto before during and after the workout, to ensure blood glcose is good. I use 20g powder in my water, which is about 18g of carbs.
> 
> ...


Thats brilliant man thanks again for the advice, i have one final question...

These 5 x 30min cardio sessions, are one or 2 of them ok to do after weight training due to going hypo? My preference for cardio is the exercise bike, so would a medium intensity aerobic w/o be ok? or would may HIIT?? as my usual cardio is HIIT on a bike but im sure on DNP that is a bit dangerous!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

johnnymctrance said:


> c vbgrgvtgvtg7
> 
> Thats brilliant man thanks again for the advice, i have one final question...
> 
> These 5 x 30min cardio sessions, are one or 2 of them ok to do after weight training due to going hypo? My preference for cardio is the exercise bike, so would a medium intensity aerobic w/o be ok? or would may HIIT?? as my usual cardio is HIIT on a bike but im sure on DNP that is a bit dangerous!


bike is fine, and before or after training doesn't matter in this case. The absolute ideal is to do it when fasted - ie first thing in the morning. But getting it done is the important part. Go with LISS to start off with, you can try a HIIT session, but have the lucozade ready


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> bike is fine, and before or after training doesn't matter in this case. The absolute ideal is to do it when fasted - ie first thing in the morning. But getting it done is the important part. Go with LISS to start off with, you can try a HIIT session, but have the lucozade ready


My lie of thinking was that fasted cardio was put u in a very catabolic state??


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

johnnymctrance said:


> My lie of thinking was that fasted cardio was put u in a very catabolic state??


Not if you eat after it. It hits the fat effectively though. Its key to my routine at the moment - fasted 5 x a week, and this is on a diet and plan done for me by one of the very few people I would trust to ask. I did wonder about it, but its working, noticeably, and I am certainly not catabolic by any stretch.


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

First weigh in is 174.0lb, this is my starting weight...

Took my first DNP tab before bed last night.. all i noticed was an increase in trips to pee but could be as i was drinking lots of water yesterday

Did 1 hour of lifting, and 30min moderate intensity cardio,

Took half a dhacks sibutramine tab this morning, not sure if its placebo or not but i am very impressed with it... will be very helpful throughout this cycle


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

*DAY 2:*

Weighed myself this morning under the same circumstances as i would every morning (before eating/drinking, after going to bathroom)

Weigh in was 171.6lb (-2.4lb on yesterday) - Probably accounts for loss of water due to significantly reduced carb intake since beginning the DNP

Just took a caffeine tab, DNP and sibutramine off to the gym now for lifting and cardio


----------



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

Subscribed. Interested to see results!


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

R20B said:


> Subscribed. Interested to see results!


Sound mate, will be updating daily for the whole 25 days... will then post pics of myself after a re-feed at the end!


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

*DAY 3:*

Morning weigh in = 168.4lb

That is -3.2lb on yesterday or -5.6lb total since beginning.. Still pretty sure its just glycogen etc... Looking forward to when its mostly fat coming off

Last nights sleep was terrible, fell asleep at around 12 o clock... woke up like 7 or 8 times between 12 o clock and 5.30am, didnt get back asleep after that so once again today im sleep deprived somewhat!

Hoping the sleeping will normalize to some extent in the next couple of days!

Off to the gym now to do 1hr moderate intensity cardio, no lifting today!


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Great log dude,

Any night sweats so far?


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

GPRIM said:


> Great log dude,
> 
> Any night sweats so far?


Ye last night was the first where i noticed it,

My face was being cushioned on my front delt i my sleep, when i woke that part of my tshirt was dripping wet...

Did 1hr cardio just there, my grey vest was literally completely soaked...

When im actually trying to go asleep i just feel really warm... the sweating seems to happen when i actually fall asleep


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

Been doing some further research on the sibutramine due to feeling a bit crappy..

I have all the common side effects in this list.... 

More common:

Anxiety

constipation

dizziness

dryness of the mouth

headache

irritability or unusual impatience

nervousness

stuffy or runny nose

trouble with sleeping

Dilated pupils

It is defo helping with not feeling hungry.... But i feel mildly wired off it, just this background buzz in my head, which does not help trying to study

But i get all of those in exchange for dulling my hunger, not sure if thats a good deal tbh!

May actually try tomorrow as a sibutrmaine free day to see if it helps!


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

^^^ dnp makes me feel like the above too mate. Dunno how I used to use it, it's horrible stuff. Works but is no easy ride that's for sure


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

Growing Lad said:


> ^^^ dnp makes me feel like the above too mate. Dunno how I used to use it, it's horrible stuff. Works but is no easy ride that's for sure


Ye man this is my first run at it, pretty harsh stuff tbh, but depending on how good the results are personally will dictate if i decide to use it again

I think the sibutramine is causing some issues... going to not take it at all for a couple of days and see how i feel!


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

*Day 4:*

Just back from the gym... only did 40min today as i was feeling crap...

Weigh in this morning was 166.2lb (-2.2lb from yesterday)

Thats a total loss of 8.2lb so far...

EDIT: ~Just thought id mention how unbelievably sweaty i was in bed last night.. bed was ruined along with my tshirt and boxers


----------



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow good loss so far. Is this still at 125mg per day? Are you still going to up it to 250?


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

R20B said:


> Wow good loss so far. Is this still at 125mg per day? Are you still going to up it to 250?


Sorry mate, i should have changed the original post, i started on 250mg as time isnt on my side.. the sooner this is over the sooner i can start studying for exams haha

Id say alot is water weight though... i was on 1g of test just up until a couple of days before, but i can see the loss in my face defo

My waist is just under an inch less than when i started!


----------



## 00alawre (Feb 23, 2014)

Good stuff, keep the log up! Enjoying it.


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

00alawre said:


> Good stuff, keep the log up! Enjoying it.


nice one mate, will do


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm on 250 as well.

If I didn't have a/c in my place and car - it would be the death of me. I literlaly have to have a fun in my car all day (and it's hot in la which doesn't help).


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

agentmrbean said:


> I'm on 250 as well.
> 
> If I didn't have a/c in my place and car - it would be the death of me. I literlaly have to have a fun in my car all day (and it's hot in la which doesn't help).


That sounds horrible, the uk isnt overly warm at the minute.. 15 degrees on most days

How long are u running it for? and how have your results been?


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

*DAY 5:*

Weigh in this morning was 166.2 (no change from yesterday) so still a total loss of 8.2lb, Im guessing im one of the majority who is prone to water retention off DNP, although i was somewhat expecting this as i get fairly bloated on test no matter what my adex dose is!

Actually got close to 8 hours sleep last night (although i woke up dripping a few times again)

Defo feel more 'alive' today... as the past few days i was truly feeling terrible!

Going to the gym soon for a hour of lifting and perhaps 30min cardio


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

johnnymctrance said:


> That sounds horrible, the uk isnt overly warm at the minute.. 15 degrees on most days
> 
> How long are u running it for? and how have your results been?


i took 1 week at 125 and then on day 3 of 250mg. I guess tomrorow i will be fairly close to the max dosage, so we'll c.

Mainly heat but as long as I have a/c blasting, it's very tolerable. I cn't imagine working in a hot environment or office. Results? Hard to tell, i'll wait til 1 week has passed. Eating around 500 calorie deficit. Also taking 3 ephedra's per da (25mg each).


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Glad ur doing we'll mate. Keep up the cardio and nail diet mate.


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

*Day 6:*

Weigh in this morning was 165.8lb (-0.4lb from yesterday)

Once again woke up soaked and freezing many times last night, 4 tshirts and 4 pairs of boxer shorts i went through.. another wash on at the moment haha...

Once again today i defo feel much better, i think its because

1) i started taking t3 and

2) i came off that horrible sibutrmaine which was not letting me sleep...

Gym is closed today so im going to go on 2 x 70min power walks, one walk very soon and another later on


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Currently doing 375mg a day here. Dunno if the tub has lost potency from when I first opened it a few months back as 250mg a day was my go to dose.


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

MrLulz said:


> Currently doing 375mg a day here. Dunno if the tub has lost potency from when I first opened it a few months back as 250mg a day was my go to dose.


What brand have u got mate?

When i take them i get a queezy stomach for a while followed by loose stools...

Dont want to put u off your food by in my 'droppings' in the toilet it look like there was a semi dissolved yellow tab! Strange!


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

johnnymctrance said:


> What brand have u got mate?
> 
> When i take them i get a queezy stomach for a while followed by loose stools...
> 
> Dont want to put u off your food by in my 'droppings' in the toilet it look like there was a semi dissolved yellow tab! Strange!


They're Yellow Magic DNP, which I think I'm right in saying is just relabelled D Hacks. They're certainly not gone bunk as I'm am considerably warmer, but I think there's some loss of potency as I couldn't take 375mg a day before.

No gastric change here.


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

MrLulz said:


> They're Yellow Magic DNP, which I think I'm right in saying is just relabelled D Hacks. They're certainly not gone bunk as I'm am considerably warmer, but I think there's some loss of potency as I couldn't take 375mg a day before.
> 
> No gastric change here.


Same as man, gastric sides are becoming a pain in the ****


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

*Day 7*

Weigh in this morning was 164.6lb (-1.2lb from yesterday) a total of 9.4lb loss since beginning

Sleeping really is becoming non existent, just a few 'micro' sleeps here and there. Literally so warm on my bed and then wake up like 30min later soaked and freezing and then i have to get out of bed change my boxers etc and try flip the duvet over to the 'dry side' but after a few micro sleeps the WHOLE THING IS WET...

That makes for a truly miserable disgusting experience... then obviously u wake up feeling in bits tired etc


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Put some towels down on the bed, windows wide open.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

havering said:


> Put some towels down on the bed, windows wide open.


This. I'd do similar but I'm sharing a bedroom with my woman so I have to put up with it.

Incidentally anyone have issues with snoring on DNP? And on a similar note, while I've not had active noise bleeds I've had blood red bogies.


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Are you guys cutting carbs before bed ?

I was under the impression that if there is limited carbs the heat should be bearable at night ??

I **** with out restful sleep , I don't need a lot of sleep but I do need to get some zz

Might look at getting some benzos to help with this !!


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Depends when you dose, I use to dose at night, so use to get the worst of it during the night so would sweat like crazy but by the morning and midday not be so bad, it depends whether you want to dose at night or in the morning but I prefer at night as it gets the worst of it out the way and out of the public eye and makes going through your daily job a bit easier.


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

MrLulz said:


> This. I'd do similar but I'm sharing a bedroom with my woman so I have to put up with it.
> 
> Incidentally anyone have issues with snoring on DNP? And on a similar note, while I've not had active noise bleeds I've had blood red bogies.


I tend to breath much heavier when on DNP that may lead too snoring but im not too sure.


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

havering said:


> Depends when you dose, I use to dose at night, so use to get the worst of it during the night so would sweat like crazy but by the morning and midday not be so bad, it depends whether you want to dose at night or in the morning but I prefer at night as it gets the worst of it out the way and out of the public eye and makes going through your daily job a bit easier.


Ive found over my cycles that taking my DNP with a high fat and soluble fiber meal results in much less of a heat spike, usually i and many other people 1 hour after ingestion will get a spike in heat but i have found that with a high fat/soluble fiber meal you get a much more gradual rise over 5 hours or so and i dont notice much other than slightly heavier breathing.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

havering said:


> Depends when you dose, I use to dose at night, so use to get the worst of it during the night so would sweat like crazy but by the morning and midday not be so bad, it depends whether you want to dose at night or in the morning but I prefer at night as it gets the worst of it out the way and out of the public eye and makes going through your daily job a bit easier.


I dose at night for the same reasons. I wake up feeling clammy my and groggy but a shower later and I don't feel any different (well, not intolerably different).

Been off work this week so have been able to dose in the day but otherwise I wouldn't. Perhaps if get away with micro dosing during the working day, say a quarter of a 125mg pill every hour or so.



funkypigeon said:


> I tend to breath much heavier when on DNP that may lead too snoring but im not too sure.


I think that's it - blocked nose and DNP are good conditions for snoring.


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

MrLulz said:


> I dose at night for the same reasons. I wake up feeling clammy my and groggy but a shower later and I don't feel any different (well, not intolerably different).
> 
> Been off work this week so have been able to dose in the day but otherwise I wouldn't. Perhaps if get away with micro dosing during the working day, say a quarter of a 125mg pill every hour or so.
> 
> I think that's it - blocked nose and DNP are good conditions for snoring.


I always get blocked nose when on DNP its really awkward walking through town on a sunny day because i sound like im about to kill someone when i breath through my nose, or i look like im catching flies with my mouth wide open just so i can breath, haha


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

funkypigeon said:


> I always get blocked nose when on DNP its really awkward walking through town on a sunny day because i sound like im about to kill someone when i breath through my nose, or i look like im catching flies with my mouth wide open just so i can breath, haha


Haha. Went out last night for an Indian for a colleagues leaving do, and opted for the 'chefs challenge' - a nan the size of a dustbin lid, double serving of rice, and a potatoe laden balti. I did it, and got the free desert reward, but I was roasting!

Still woke up 1.5lbs down on same time yesterday morning.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

johnnymctrance said:


> *Day 7*
> 
> Weigh in this morning was 164.6lb (-1.2lb from yesterday) a total of 9.4lb loss since beginning
> 
> ...


electric fans are your friend!! dont go to bed without one


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

MrLulz said:


> Haha. Went out last night for an Indian for a colleagues leaving do, and opted for the 'chefs challenge' - a nan the size of a dustbin lid, double serving of rice, and a potatoe laden balti. I did it, and got the free desert reward, but I was roasting!
> 
> Still woke up 1.5lbs down on same time yesterday morning.


Waa, ive heard this a few times now, where people go out and have a mega feast then wake up looking even better the next day, might be something to do with the Woosh effect that lyle talks about, i would imagine that the enormous deficit that DNP causes might exacerbate this and then having a "refeed" may allow for some of the water to drop, but its just speculation.

What dose you running?


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> electric fans are your friend!! dont go to bed without one


I got myself a little USB one of ebay and hang it on the corner of my bed, its really quiet and gives a nice breeze, and i have another big desk fan on other side of room. Seems to do the trick nicely for me, along with sups


----------



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

funkypigeon said:


> I got myself a little USB one of ebay and hang it on the corner of my bed, its really quiet and gives a nice breeze, and i have another big desk fan on other side of room. Seems to do the trick nicely for me, along with sups


Link to said fan??


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

funkypigeon said:


> Waa, ive heard this a few times now, where people go out and have a mega feast then wake up looking even better the next day, might be something to do with the Woosh effect that lyle talks about, i would imagine that the enormous deficit that DNP causes might exacerbate this and then having a "refeed" may allow for some of the water to drop, but its just speculation.
> 
> What dose you running?


375mg ed at the moment. Doing a pre summer cut, and will do 2 or 3 weeks on and one week off and repeat. Perhaps then finish sub 10 percent, throw in some Anavar, then maintain natty for a while.


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

R20B said:


> Link to said fan??


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/USB-FAN-MINI-PORTABLE-DESKTOP-COOLING-DESK-QUIET-FAN-FOR-COMPUTER-LAPTOP-PC-/281143032460?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&var=&hash=item41756e3a8c


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

MrLulz said:


> 375mg ed at the moment. Doing a pre summer cut, and will do 2 or 3 weeks on and one week off and repeat. Perhaps then finish sub 10 percent, throw in some Anavar, then maintain natty for a while.


What BF% would you say you are at now?

You gonna do a log or anything?

What macros you gonna follow?


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

havering said:


> Put some towels down on the bed, windows wide open.


I was doing that the couple of nights before last night.. the towel just ends up wet the same as the duvet... windows are always open haha.. i find when im soaked from sweat having the window open just makes me freezw then

YOU CANT WIN WITH DNP haha


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

MrLulz said:


> This. I'd do similar but I'm sharing a bedroom with my woman so I have to put up with it.
> 
> Incidentally anyone have issues with snoring on DNP? And on a similar note, while I've not had active noise bleeds I've had blood red bogies.


ive had lots of red bogies and today i actually had a heavy nose bleed!


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

Old n fat said:


> Are you guys cutting carbs before bed ?
> 
> I was under the impression that if there is limited carbs the heat should be bearable at night ??
> 
> ...


1 - my last carbs are at 7/8pm final meal is red meat

2 -dont get a benzo addiction u will cry if u do... just put up with it or get melatonin from USA


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> electric fans are your friend!! dont go to bed without one


Haha thanks for the advice, next time i may purchase one!


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

johnnymctrance said:


> Haha thanks for the advice, next time i may purchase one!


Just get one now, summer is coming anyway. And then you will have it for the end of your cycle plus your next one. Makes a huuuuuge difference and helps me sleep.. still not much you can do about the wet sheets though haha


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> Just get one now, summer is coming anyway. And then you will have it for the end of your cycle plus your next one. Makes a huuuuuge difference and helps me sleep.. still not much you can do about the wet sheets though haha


Good point, didnt actually realise how cheap they were!

Do u get much water retention on DNP by the way? Im finding it hard to say whether or not im holding any water.. with test i can spot it easily but not sure with DNP,


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

johnnymctrance said:


> 1 - my last carbs are at 7/8pm final meal is red meat
> 
> 2 -dont get a benzo addiction u will cry if u do... just put up with it or get melatonin from USA


You make a solid point re benzos, however I work in a field where I work with prescription medications for addictions so we are safe 

It Takes quiet a long period to reach full dependency with benzos , once you're there tho it's one of the two drugs on earth once you're body is dependant you can die if you stop taking them !!

But I'm not talking about that sort of use .

I was under the impression no carbs after 4-5pm

Will give you relief from excessive sweating in you're sleep ?


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

Old n fat said:


> You make a solid point re benzos, however I work in a field where I work with prescription medications for addictions so we are safe
> 
> It Takes quiet a long period to reach full dependency with benzos , once you're there tho it's one of the two drugs on earth once you're body is dependant you can die if you stop taking them !!
> 
> ...


My main carbs are done by 6pm the last carbs is only a small amount, as im a carb fiend... cant operate without them... Keto would literally drive me on a murderous rage


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

johnnymctrance said:


> Good point, didnt actually realise how cheap they were!
> 
> Do u get much water retention on DNP by the way? Im finding it hard to say whether or not im holding any water.. with test i can spot it easily but not sure with DNP,


only a little tbh


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

johnnymctrance said:


> ive had lots of red bogies and today i actually had a heavy nose bleed!


That's interesting to know.



funkypigeon said:


> What BF% would you say you are at now?
> 
> You gonna do a log or anything?
> 
> What macros you gonna follow?


I'm guessing I'm somewhere between 15-17% body fat.

I've never counted macros irrespective of bulking or cutting or maintaining. But the last week I've perhaps roughly been on 33/33/33, and haven't got the silly fat loss of a consistent 1st a day I've got from doing DNP with keto level carbs. As of tomorrow I'm doing keto though.

Edit: No log unfortunately as I've not the time to be committed enough to update it often.


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Johnny how about you get some ambien to help you sleep, I'm sure your doc can prescribe it to you no hassle. Or even better get some pramipexole, that stuff knocks you out. You're a brave man doing DNP in this weather, I'm holding it off until september at the very least


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

johnnymctrance said:


> View attachment 148743
> 
> 
> This is me a couple of days ago, been on a bit of a heavy bulk so want to shift as much fat as possible


I like the photo shop - with scratching your face off and hanging it of the door !!!!!!


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

My time on DNP has come to an end... I literally cannot live without sleep, having an upset stomach and diarrhoea ad headaches almost all the time..

Im supposed to be using this time over easter hols from uni to be studying for my summer exams, at first i didnt care but know over a week in the guilt is getting the better of me!

i think the losses have been decent! Will stick up a pic in a week or so when the apparent water retention leaves me!!


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

MrLulz said:


> That's interesting to know.
> 
> I'm guessing I'm somewhere between 15-17% body fat.
> 
> ...


Im sitting around the same BF% as you, im hopin to drop 3-5%, hopefully i can do this in the next 3-4 weeks but not too sure.

What do you mean consistent 1st a day?

Do you count calories if your not counting macros?


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Don't blame you mate. Used to love the stuff but binned all mine. Hate the ****. Nauseaus, sweaty mess, brutal smelling **** and when sleeping switching between hot and then freezing cold drenched in sweat.

Nail diet and train hard from now on is my route to getting lean now


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

funkypigeon said:


> Im sitting around the same BF% as you, im hopin to drop 3-5%, hopefully i can do this in the next 3-4 weeks but not too sure.
> 
> What do you mean consistent 1st a day?
> 
> Do you count calories if your not counting macros?


Oops, phone autocorrect. I meant 1lb a day.

And yeah I count calories.


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

That's a shame but you gotta do what you gotta do !!


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

Growing Lad said:


> Don't blame you mate. Used to love the stuff but binned all mine. Hate the ****. Nauseaus, sweaty mess, brutal smelling **** and when sleeping switching between hot and then freezing cold drenched in sweat.
> 
> Nail diet and train hard from now on is my route to getting lean now


Well put mate, i was thinking 3/4 weeks on this would help me avoid 8-12 weeks cutting the 'normal' way, but i would actually be much happier doing it through solely diet and training, not sure if im just not as strong minded as some that use it regurarly... i actually felt like i was in that scene from train spotting... ****s, sweats, couldnt move etc


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

johnnymctrance said:


> Well put mate, i was thinking 3/4 weeks on this would help me avoid 8-12 weeks cutting the 'normal' way, but i would actually be much happier doing it through solely diet and training, not sure if im just not as strong minded as some that use it regurarly... i actually felt like i was in that scene from train spotting... ****s, sweats, couldnt move etc


Couldn't agree more mate. 8 weeks of hard work while actually being able to function in everyday life vs 4weeks of a sweaty mess recluse


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

Growing Lad said:


> Couldn't agree more mate. 8 weeks of hard work while actually being able to function in everyday life vs 4weeks of a sweaty mess recluse


And i think that loosing so much weight so fast ur bound to rebound after feeling that bad for so long.

Although i think i defo made decent progress for a week that i lasted! but not a chance id touch that again haha


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Just very low dose it it sides are bad. 125mg a day or even a half of one is better than nothing.


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

MrLulz said:


> Just very low dose it it sides are bad. 125mg a day or even a half of one is better than nothing.


I see your point, but tbh i think not getting sleep is actaully leading to me being less active during the day, thus reducing kcals that a bit off DNP would help me burn so basically cancels it out...

Good to see ur still at it, another big thing was my uni exams in 3 weeks and the course im doing is VERY intense.. So every day i sat here like a junkie lying on my bed thinking wtf am i doing? i should be studying, im going to fail all because of a few lb of fat... ruining my whole summer due to repeats...

Its defo still in my system though, can see tonight being a **** night of sleep too


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Well a stark warning in this thread !!

Is the dnp not allowing you to feel sleepy or is it waking you through sweats ?


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

I also tried one more time to ramp up to 250mg.

Can't do it. Too hot, uncomfortable and can't spend more than 5 miutes away from the AC. So back to 125mg and just do it the slower way with clen/ephedra.


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

Old n fat said:


> Well a stark warning in this thread !!
> 
> Is the dnp not allowing you to feel sleepy or is it waking you through sweats ?


Both!

Basically the heat was preventing me getting asleep which i eventually would sometimes only after a hour or 2.. So leave my window open to keep cool ye!

Then once i fall asleep my body goes into hyper-sweating mode sometimes i was awake again 15min later after falling asleep SOAKED, then with the cold air from the window being open, i end up absolutly freezing.. So i have to jump out of bed change my boxers and the towels on the bed (while im absolutly freezing) and the thoughts that are running through my mind are:

1) wtf is the point in changing all the towels etc, as im going to be up in 30min time doing it all over again... very helpless feeling

2) Very very very angry as u feel like u are trapped, nothing i can do allows me to sleep.. then when morning comes you have a GIANT pile of soaking sheets and towels that need washing, u wash them all and do it all over again that night while the insomnia continues!

For me that is absolute torture haha, i took no DNP at all yesterday and last night all that i mentioned above still occured..

JUST ABOUT TO PUT A WASH ON NOW!! :death:


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Jesus .... Maybe it's not for me then !


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

Old n fat said:


> Jesus .... Maybe it's not for me then !


Do some more research and look at more peoples logs n stuff as these posts are not intended in anyway to give DNP a bad rep or anything its just my own personal experience and as the saying goes 'everybody is different'

Dont take my experience as being the same for everyone! dont forget i started on 250mg not 125mg like i should have

Or perhaps consider doing it in the depth of winter... but if u have the heating on in the evening im sure the problem will remain the same regarding sweating4

Usually im the person that just cares about the end result and dont care how painful etc it is such as side effects on tren etc i could see progress so i just soldiered on, i had the same attitude towards DNP as i really hate cutting and was looking for a quick fix... But i just thought of what it was like to cut just with diet and training as i had done previous

In fairness though i will likely cut during the summer with tren and eca though, that seems to be quite a winning combo on here! DNP i would recommend for someone look to drop to single digit bf% eg 9% down to say 5%


----------



## AdNewz (Mar 26, 2014)

im now on Day 4 of a 125mg pd cycle. sides are not too bad. feel a bit warm when the air con is not on in my office, but other than that, nothing terrible.

Iv got a few days off at the start of next week and see this as an opportunity to up to 250mg dp, without anyone around me noticing.

im currently on a 50g of carb diet each day. should I look to reduce this to 0 if I up the dose? or keep as it currently is?


----------



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

To the OP, what were your overall loss after your body got back to normal?


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

R20B said:


> To the OP, what were your overall loss after your body got back to normal?


x2 on this OP?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Ive just finished 3rd week and Ive dropped 21lbs... struggled like **** in the gym last night, my muscles are flat and dry as hell with not stamina left. Think its time to reload my glycogen, im estimating at least half the weight loss was glycogen.


----------



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> Ive just finished 3rd week and Ive dropped 21lbs... struggled like **** in the gym last night, my muscles are flat and dry as hell with not stamina left. Think its time to reload my glycogen, im estimating at least half the weight loss was glycogen.


Wow! At what dosage was you taking


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

R20B said:


> Wow! At what dosage was you taking


Only 250mg, im a strong believer you really dont need any more than that.


----------



## juana (Sep 30, 2014)

PLEASE,TELL ME WHERE CAN I BUY SIBUTRAMINE ONLINE...THANKS


----------



## Muscle-up (Sep 20, 2014)

Your DNP seems to be working way better than mine. All I can think of is that the source I bought them from is selling an under-dosed product or re-selling a bad batch. I'm on day 4 at 250mg and I'm not seeing the results you guys are or sweating as much.

I won't mention names, but I bought it from a guy selling stuff via a fbook page. Anyone bought from this guy?


----------



## Gathers54 (Jun 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear it didn't work out mate.

I didn't start mine in the end. I decided it wasn't right as I was in the middle of a house move etc and it was coming up to summer which put me off a bit.

I have however started yesterday, so will see how it goes.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Never put the photos up?


----------

